# 2011SEPOS show at Longwood Gardens



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

First of all, I want to say I realized yesterday how crazy it was to do the SEPOS show and the Montreal show on the same weekend last year. I was so tired after getting up at 5AM, driving 2 hours doen to Penn, clerking, shopping, and carrying plants from AOS judging back to displays, then driving home. I cant believe I drove up to Montreal after doing all that! :crazy:

Yesterday, I saw Ty, and met a STF lurker Cheyene, and took some photos for you all. Its just plants I like and the vendors. Of note, Michael Ooi was there, sorry no paphs, and I was able to get some unusual species.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

My haul, some phrags from Woodstream and Ecuagenera, some species from Ooi Leung, a big Paph Ho Chi Minh from Parkside and 2 tolumias. 
That's all for now. I'll try to paste more later


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, my friend. There is some nice flowers in there.


----------



## Hera (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, that was a great tour.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome pics, Eric!

Here are mine:






























I managed to come out with Paph. haynaldium var album, Paph. concolor var chlorophylum and Paph. praestan.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx for posting Eric. I have about 50 more photos, I'll try to post later.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pictures! It looks like a superb venue for a show.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow -- those were two very busy cameras! Thanks for the tour, guys!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

Longwood Gardens is one of the best venues for a show I've ever been to. The orchids they use to decorate the buildings are a show in themselves. Plus there are carnivorous plants, etc.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Longwood Gardens is one of the best venues for a show I've ever been to. The orchids they use to decorate teh buildings are a show in themselves. Plus there are carnivorous plants, etc.



It was exceptional show this year!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2011)

someday i'll make it there....
thanks for the photos


----------



## jblanford (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great pics guys, they were 'AWESOME'.... Jim.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, thanks a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice tour of the show. Thanks!


----------



## etex (Mar 27, 2011)

A really great show! Thanks for sharing a peak.


----------



## wojtek (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic show !!! :drool:

but i don't see any besseae oke:

Thanks for the photos :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 27, 2011)

wojtek said:


> Fantastic show !!! :drool:
> 
> but i don't see any besseae oke:
> 
> Thanks for the photos :clap:



As I recall, I didn't see any besseae, only hybrids. Did you see any besseae, NYEric?


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2011)

great plants and picts. Thanks for share


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2011)

No, if I recall there were only about 6-7 besseea hybrids. I'll try to post some more photos later.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, that's it for now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2011)

What is the one with the round whitish pseudobulbs & white flowers?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll check later.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

Great pictures!! TY for sharing


----------



## papheteer (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice pics, Eric! I saw a tag saying glaucophyllum fma. album but no flower. Were u able to take a photo of it?


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice pict thanks for share


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

papheteer said:


> Nice pics, Eric! I saw a tag saying glaucophyllum fma. album but no flower. Were u able to take a photo of it?



I'll check that also.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2011)

Great photos, Eric! What is that first one that got first place? Doesn't look familiar.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 1, 2011)

It was a great time! The show was really spectacular. 

PS the first one is baptistonia echinata


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah, thanks. I was thinking something along those lines, but couldn't get the name.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, I dont have a photo of the glaucophyllum album, sorry. 
and the one w/ bulbs may be a coelogyne.


----------

